

The new DocuSign experience, all in JavaScript - thebuckst0p
http://engineering.docusign.com/articles/the-new-docusign-experience-all-in-javascript/

======
jazzdev
When we started this project there was some pushback about using Node.js
instead of Python or Rails, but we went with Node.js and it's been a great
choice.

